# "Proverb"ial woman?



## sotzo (Jul 7, 2007)

The story is told of 2 couples enjoying dinner out. The conversation soon turned to the routine duties of the wives in keeping up their respective households.

"The homeschooling is going well and the kids are behaving themselves in yes ma'am, no ma'am fashion" said one. This woman's husband smiled and gave a compliment.."Yes, she is amazing. You should see how quiet our kids are in worship...she even has taught our 5 year old to take notes during the sermon. We couldn't be doing better in our walk with the Lord."

Not to be outdone the second woman at the table gave her list of accomplishments in the face of evereyday rigors. "After putting the kids to bed I usually make dinner for the next 3 nights, storing them away in proper containers to be a good steward of God's provisions. I then spend a few hours at the sewing machine making clothing for the children...you really should take up sewing..it is so fulfilling to see the children wearing what God has provided for them out of his goodness and mercy."

The husband was even more delighted than the other man across the table. He looked over at is bride, stroked her back and said confidently to his friends, "You know, Brenda is such a Proverbs 32 woman!"


----------



## Ivan (Jul 7, 2007)

sotzo said:


> "You know, Brenda is such a Proverbs 32 woman!"



Proverbs 32? One better than 31?


----------



## sotzo (Jul 7, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Proverbs 32? One better than 31?



Apparently they thought so.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 7, 2007)

Pride comes in many forms.


----------

